

12 must-attend IT conferences in fall 2015 - Lemeowski13
https://enterprisersproject.com/article/2015/7/12-must-attend-it-conferences-fall-2015

======
WaltPurvis
If I _must_ attend all of these it looks like I have to figure out how to be
in Orlando, FL and Anaheim, CA at the same time. Even harder than figuring out
how to clone myself, I have to explain to my boss why I'm only going to be in
the office for a total of three days in October.

